# Nikon's 135mm f/1.8 Patent



## dolina (Mar 12, 2012)

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/03/09/nikon-135mm-f1-8-lens-patent.aspx/#more-35442

It appears Sony's 135/1.8 has sped up Nikon's new 135. Wonder when Canon will do the same, hopefully with the inclusion of IS.


----------

